
Twelve Problems That Could Lead to a Billion-Dollar Startup - rmason
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bernhardschroeder/2019/08/23/ideas-are-a-dime-a-dozen-here-are-twelve-problems-that-could-lead-to-a-billion-dollar-startup/#369fc06e2186
======
one2zero
"Disrupt the insurance industry"

I'm pretty sure I see ads all over the web about the "2 Boston grads who
disrupted the insurance industry"

~~~
rmason
The insurance industry is so broad that it could probably support a dozen
unicorns or more disrupting it.

The Lansing Michigan area where I live is a major insurance industry hub. They
have a new accelerator that just graduated its first class. Almost all the
startups were from outside the US. In their home countries capital simply
wasn't available.

